# Flying poodle



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great capture of a moment of true exuberance! That photo just shouts glee. What a happy mini!!:clap:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome shot!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you!
Chagall,what a beautiful silver you have !!!
I will put one more photo,Venja on grooming table,before this jump of happiness;that day he was prepared for some little photo session


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Sweet boy and really good photography


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Love seeing such a happy dog who obviously loved sooooo much!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Love! Love! Love! Such a wonderful pic and a wonderful memory to have for all time! I adore black and white photos and that is a wonderful one!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would totally love to see more photos of your beautiful boy! Such great grooming!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Black and white version from the same grooming day


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

wow he is truly handsome great grooming


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Again super pics! He is so photogenic! Great grooming as well!


----------



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow your boy is a gorgious dog, love the cut is there a certian name for it or is it just a puppy?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

WindSwept Poodles said:


> Wow your boy is a gorgious dog, love the cut is there a certian name for it or is it just a puppy?


I think that's a "Scandinavian," and a magnificent example of one, too. :adore:


----------



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

I am going to have to try that one, beautiful. Thanks LEUllman.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all ! yes,this is second puppy clip or scandinavian.I have professional groomer and handler for my dogs but I'm also trying to groom between the shows;I did one grooming seminar to learn maintenance of the coat and grooming.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,I have one portrait more of my boy


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is glorious. I would love to see more pictures. Great cut it really shows him off.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your boy is absolutely MAGNIFICENT! I hope you don't mind that I saved his photo on my laptop to look at. I am not stealing it, _I promise,_ but I'd sure like to steal him!!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

My boy was on 3 shows this weekend,1 national and 2 internationals and won 3 times BOB and was BIG 3 !!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!:cheers2: I cheered when I saw the judge eyeing him. He is a beautiful winner!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my he is just spectacular!! Congratulations!!


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful standard - really gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

organza.evidence said:


> Just to share with you photo of my boy Delight Expression Evidence-Venja taken after grooming,he was so happy,jumping all around:dancing:


Wonderful! You should post this picture on the happy poodles thread!!
Gorgeous poodle and super happy! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Just back from the one of biggest show in Europe-Split 4 Summer Night Show where my boy was Exellent,CAC,CACIB,BOS!
I have one photo from hotel room and one more from the last show


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! He's one remarkable miniature!!:adore:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Congrats!!!! He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a gorgeous poodle!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

My boy after the bath


----------

